# Deer Bacon Burger



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Does anyone make bacon burger with your deer meat? If so, how much bacon to a pound of deer meat??

Thanks,

Plowboy


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just substitute the ground venison for the beef burger. Remove all of the silver skin and the fat from the venison prior to grinding, grind twice.

Beef and Bacon Burgers Ingredients
1 1/4 lb. lean ground beef 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup finely chopped onion 5 teaspoons chili powder
4 to 6 slices rather fat bacon diced 1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tbs worcestershire sauce 2 tbs flour
1 1/4 cups fresh soft bread crumbs 2 tbs vegetable oil
1 egg 4 to 6 hamburger buns split and toasted
Instructions for Beef and Bacon Burgers
Combine ground beef, onion, bacon, Worcestershire
sauce, bread crumbs, egg, chili powder , salt, and
pepper. Mix with hands until blended.

Shape into 4 to 6 burgers and coat lightly with the
flour. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

Fry, broil, or grill the burgers for 7 to 10 minutes
on each side, or until cooked to desired doneness.

Serve in toasted buns.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

If I can't find any 50/50 pork trimming to use then I use the cheapest bacon I can find which is usually the bacon bits and peices they sell in a 10 # box. I make sausage using 1 part bacon to 3 parts venison.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

My favorite for venison and bacon combination.
This is quick and easy, and REALLY tastes great.

1. 3 pounds of venison, cut into 3-4 inch strips. (I like to use tenderized backstrap)
2. 1 pound of bacon
3. Italian dressing
4. sliced jalapeno peppers
5. Philidelphia brand cream cheese. (doesn't break down in the heat)
6. Some toothpicks

Place venison in a ziplock bag with the Italian dressing and let it marinate for a couple of hours or overnight, in the refrigerator.

Cut the bacon slices in half, or not, depending how big your venison strips are.
I usually cut mine in half. Anyway, 

Lay out the strip of venison and place a dallop of cream cheese in the middle, add a small slice of jalapeno on the cream cheese and roll the venison slice up to contain all that. Next, place the rolled up venison on the bacon and wrap / roll it up around the venison. Stick a tooth pick through it to secure it all together.

Place it on your grill with a medium heat, cook it until the bacon is brown and crispy.

Watch out........don't feed this to folks you don't want hangin' around all the time, cause they'll keep coming back for more.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but we process our own deer. For our "burger" we buy a box of bacon ends and while grinding the meat, put in some chunks of venison then a couple pieces of the bacon ends. Just alternate it as you would using fat. When it will hold a patty we consider it good. 
We then pack it up and freeze it. Makes a great burger, sloppy joe, or whatever you would use ground meat for.


----------

